# Pachnoda grubs caresheet?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Title says it all. Thought I'd mix it up a little and get some pachnoda grubs as livefood. I'm not interested in breeding them for now so I just need to know how to keep the grubs. I was thinking a few inches of coco fibre substrate, maybe a little damp but not wet. Food wise I'm not sure, do the grubs eat fruit as well as the beetles or do they eat soil?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/176963-pachnoda-grub.html


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm so that seems to suggest no fruit but another place said feed them like adults with oranges and banana....

Anyone tell me which is true? They've arrived in a tub with about 2inches of coco fibre and thats it, so ill top it off with potting soil or something and maybe put some fruit in..if it's needed. Remember this is just to keep them alive for a few weeks as livefood, not for breeding atm.


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

they eat the soil if you get me, give them rich compost and put dog biscuits in for added protein and bits of fruit they will drag them down from the top, keep them in quite a large tub as they are competitive...

hope this helps =]


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Panchoda grubs feed of rooten wood. The best way to keep them alive is to mix rotten wood with dog biscuits into the soil so they have somthing to eat. They have been known to drag pieces fo fruit down into the soil to eat, but this is less likly. 

Hope that helps
Jay


----------

